#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Oxford English for Careers_Oil and Gas 1

## f81aa

Hi:

A new, up-to-date course where students learn the English they need for a career in Oil and Gas. Oxford English for Careers is a series which prepares pre-work students for starting their career. Everything in each Student Book is vocation specific, which means students get the language, information, and skills they need to help them get a job in their chosen career.

The download link is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: Oxford English for Careers_Oil and Gas 1

----------


## didi56

thanks a lots

----------


## lviv

pls upload audio file. Thanks

----------


## acier58

> pls upload audio file. Thanks



Hi !

Go to the posts #8 & #9 here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## lviv

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## rendelu

thanks

----------


## Fouad SEKHRI

4shared link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fernandovz

Has somebody the password of 4shared link?

----------


## Fouad SEKHRI

The password is clearly stated in the rar file: congnghedaukhi.com

----------


## fernandovz

Thank you Fouad Sekhri. Sorry but I use 7-Zip and can't see Winrar comments.

----------


## murthypathi

thanks  :Smile:

----------

